# How often do you clean your dog's ears?



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Weekly, with Listerine.


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 21, 2009)

I clean weekly.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I brush Hank daily or every other day and check his ear then. I use some wipes I bought at PetsMart to get any dirt out.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Usually the brown smelly gunk indicates infection. This is a great recipe that many of us have used with success, shared by Arcane ( thanks Heather). You might try this if the ointment the vet gave you isn't working. Also, as an aside, I routinely clean the crew's ears weekly as part of the bath regime. 



> *Healthy* Ear *Recipe* (from Arcane)
> 
> 1 tube Monistat (generic is fine)
> 1 tube Polysporin (use the real deal - it's inexpensive)
> ...


----------



## SF Golden (Dec 10, 2008)

Once a month here and thankfully, so far so good!


----------



## Tinsley (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't do anything with Roo's, just check them daily.

We've had problems with his ears before, and they are easily irritated, and so on vets advice they are left alone, I just keep a check on them.

He picks up mites in his ears a lot, and so by checking daily I can see how he is getting on. When he gets the waxy brown spots, these are his indicator of the mites (his ears are inflamed too) as they come to the surface when the mites try to bite. They don't cause him any pain etc, and its not an infection, he's been to the vets lots for it, lol! When this happens he gets thornit rubbed on 3 x a day and the waxy spots and redness go down in 2 days 

I wouldn't clean them more than 1-2 times a week and would try to get fragrance free wipes etc, but as Roo's ears are a bit iffy we just check them regularly and I clean out anything if it is there, with just warm water and cotton wool.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

We do weekly cleanings also, and we use listerine as suggested by Pointgold. I have to say, when we were having trouble with Brady's ears being constantly gunky, we tried 8 different cleaners/medications including ones from our vet, and NONE of them worked as well as the listerine. Thanks PG!!!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Does the Listerine have alcohol?
I didn't know alcohol could cause problems. I always have used the alcohol/vinegar mixture myself (put on cotton balls, put in ears, massage, then use a dry cotton ball to absorb the excess)


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I like to check daily--but I don't always do that. I'll wipe with the torn corner of a sturdy paper towel, like Viva, that is nice and soft--gets the ear wax out, and I rarely use any cleaning solution.

When I do, it's home made, as recommended by my vet-- 1 part white vinegar to 1 part alcohol.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Noah has one ear I clean daily as it has a yuck yeast thing going on. As soon as I think I have it in check it's back. Scout I'm still training to like his ears cleaned. Currently he moves like crazy if you try anything.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I only clean them when necessary. I don't think I've cleaned Maxis' ears for at least 5 years. I haven't ever cleaned Angels' ears yet. I had to clean Kate's ears frequently this past spring due to Angel hanging onto and chewing them constantly. (The saliva help to create a warm moist environment perfect for yeast infections.)


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Noey said:


> Noah has one ear I clean daily as it has a yuck yeast thing going on. As soon as I think I have it in check it's back. Scout I'm still training to like his ears cleaned. Currently he moves like crazy if you try anything.


Although Brooks doesn't like his ears to be cleaned, and he knows what is about to happen as soon as he smells the vinegar/alcohol, I find it easier to do if I approach him from behind, straddle his body with my legs to hold him still, then put the liquid soaked cotton balls in his ears from behind. This seems less alarming to him.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Once or twice a year 
Do check regularly








Ears looking real good 

Did have one episode in 4 years ... 
Which coincided with major changes at food company ... :uhoh:


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I check ears often, but only clean them when he gets a bath....about once or twice a month. Knock on wood we've only had one ear issue back when he was a pup!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I check the ears daily. 

Brady has one ear that gets cleaned daily, the other less frequently.

MacKenzies are clean, and I have yet to clean them.

Three days ago I made the concoction recommended above by Heather. Brady's gunky ear is now clean!! I'll use it daily through the weekend, and hopefully will only need it once a week. It cost me about $21 to make, but it makes A LOT, and I have probably paid more for stuff from the vet that hasn't worked.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Any time he gets wet or his ears are dirty. They get cleaned at least once a month and I check them daily.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Once a week. Sunday evenings usually. It's part of our routine. They know it is and will come and sit in between my legs on the floor - it's nice not to have to wrestle with them or anything.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Once a week using the 8in1 pads.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I too only clean when needed. The ears of all dogs are checked at least a few times a week while brushing and grooming are done, but the ears are pretty much clean; and I can smell a gunky ear from quite a distance so that helps as well.

I do clean the ears after baths and also after water work, however. Even my allergic dog only needed his ears cleaned rarely once I found the diet that worked for him.


----------

